# Bavarian locomotive_handmade



## dmd_hn (Feb 9, 2009)

Hi everyone, Iam new.
Here I have a model of Bavarian S3/6 for your review and comment. I made it with many kinds of material ( metal, plastic, rubber...etc). It can move forward and backward with electrical engine, remote control. Completed in 3 months


































































































































































































































Please click image or link below to view its movie:



http://s672.photobucket.com/albums/vv81/dmd_hn/?action=view&current=MovieofBavarianlocomotive1_DMD.flv











BR
DMD


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum!
That is an amazing piece of scratch built work.Thanks for all the pictures.
Great job!
Bob
I like the cab work with the valves. The plastic work was very interesting.


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

Sss-aa-weeeet!


----------



## tzillion (Feb 5, 2009)

that takes dedication to the train hobby to a whole new level. what happens if the arowana eats the train.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

That pretty much sums up your work; the train is simply beautiful!


----------



## glgraphix (Dec 21, 2008)

Wow, is all I have to say!


----------



## MattKin (Dec 17, 2008)

That is the coolest thing I've ever seen!


----------



## dmd_hn (Feb 9, 2009)

*I've been in search of movies about the Bavarian locomotive*

Dear everyone,

I've been in search of movie of the Bavarian S3/6 locomotive ( real one in real life) on the net but there seems to be not any.

If you have some, please help send me ( upload to net then infrom me its link)

Thank you in advance

Best regard
DMD


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

Many old movies from the '30's, post war '40's and early '50's. Some foreign films.

Try this link: http://www.filmsandtv.com/index.php

Bob


----------



## dmd_hn (Feb 9, 2009)

*thank you*

thank you a lot


----------



## ts250girl (Dec 29, 2009)

Absolutely stunning! I am amazed at your talent and skill.


----------

